# Vortex Optics Warranty



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The Vortex Warranty is the real deal! I had one of their "Solo" Monoculars ( love that little thing) and one of the lens came loose and you couldn't see through it any more. Vortex claims a "No questions ask Life Time Warranty", so I boxed it up and sent it back to them. Low and behold, ten days latter I had a brand new Solo Monocular sitting in my mail box! No charge and a "thank you" for being a Vortex customer.

Vortex...YOU ROCK!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Guess you need a warrantee like that when you know you make a sub standard product.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Vortex is hard to beat. I’ve been using their optics since they first came out around 2008. For the money And warranty, they can’t be beat


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Use them myself with the same customer friendly service. By the way I damaged them and they still replaced it.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> Guess you need a warrantee like that when you know you make a sub standard product.


So, a product is "low priced", they have an unconditional warrantee which will be used a lot because of sub standard quality and yet manage to stay in business, and doing well while at it.

Sounds like a lousy business model.

I have a pair of Vulture HD 15x56's that work quite well. I use them a total of 2, maybe 3 weeks worth in days per year. I also have a pair of Swaro CL 10x's I use about the same amount. They are both mid range priced optics and both can easily break equally well if I am careless.

I think that is where Vortex has done well. They can provide a pretty decent product at a price range most hunters (outdoorsman) operate at that use them as much or less than I do.

Made in China? So what! If Vortex has a standard for those who assemble, then they'll meet that standard. At the end of the day, the only thing that matters is the utility you get with the product your dollars buy, not if your neighbor disagrees because they don't come from the land of the von Trapp family... ;-)


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> So, a product is "low priced", they have an unconditional warrantee which will be used a lot because of sub standard quality and yet manage to stay in business, and doing well while at it.
> 
> Sounds like a lousy business model.
> 
> ...


Take it easy now.... Just ruffling a few feathers with my comment. I actually own a cheap (Diamondback) Vortex rifle scope I put on a 25-06. and a pair of 10x42 binos I throw in the SxS and my truck console. Good prices for what they offer in a product.

Now, my go to optics that cost thousands of dollars each, well, every time I pull them out July Andrews starts to sing.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> Take it easy now.... Just ruffling a few feathers with my comment. I actually own a cheap (Diamondback) Vortex rifle scope I put on a 25-06. and a pair of 10x42 binos I throw in the SxS and my truck console. Good prices for what they offer in a product.
> 
> Now, my go to optics that cost thousands of dollars each, well, every time I pull them out July Andrews starts to sing.


That's why I added a "wink" emoji too. It's just funny, actually, the hate that some have toward Vortex. Almost as though it's "buyers remorse" for spending thousands on optics and the only way to feel better about it is to trash the "China made junk".

I guess if a guy doesn't like them, then fine. But no need for them to shame others that do. Seen this many times on other forums...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> That's why I added a "wink" emoji too. It's just funny, actually, the hate that some have toward Vortex. Almost as though it's "buyers remorse" for spending thousands on optics and the only way to feel better about it is to trash the "China made junk".
> 
> I guess if a guy doesn't like them, then fine. But no need for them to shame others that do. Seen this many times on other forums...


My state on optics is--- Get what you believe to be the best optic in your opinion that you can afford.

The biggest difference I see in the "Big dollar" optics, is at low light level conditions. "Magic Hour" and, when using at a higher magnification. Referring to a spotting scope.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Boys, boys, boys...I only wanted to mention that Vortex actually did what it promised to do, something you don't always see in our great big corporate world any more.

Now we all get bored with the swinging *ick arguments that can get started on here about who's got the best stuff, but as Tax says, buy what you can afford if it does the job that needs to be done.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I got a tiny scratch in my new Razor and asked the company if they had touch up paint for small nicks. They said no, but send it back and we'll repaint it for free. I felt very good about that level of response. I put a Kings neoprene camo cover over it and quit worrying about it.


-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

BP, I have to agree with you in honoring a warrantee in todays world. Vortex does stand up to the product they have shipped across the sea.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> Boys, boys, boys...I only wanted to mention that Vortex actually did what it promised to do, something you don't always see in our great big corporate world any more.
> 
> Now we all get bored with the swinging *ick arguments that can get started on here about who's got the best stuff, but as Tax says, buy what you can afford if it does the job that needs to be done.


You are correct. Fortunately, I have not had to use any warranty, yet. But hey - if something dumb can be done, I'll figure it out!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Had an issue with the eyepiece on my spotting scope so I sent it back to them. They had it fixed up and sent back to me in a reasonable amount of time. When I got it back, they had put some decals, koozies and 2 hats in the box (which I thought was pretty cool). The blaze orange hat was pretty attractive and when I showed my buddy, he wanted one as well. So I looked at Vortex's website to buy one for my buddy and that particular hat wasn't there. I called Vortex and asked about it and the lady told me that the hat wasn't available for purchase because it just a promotional type of item. She got my information and low and behold less than a week later the hat showed up at my doorstep at no charge! It may be a small thing, but honestly as far as customer service goes I was really blown away by what they did.


----------

